# 1940's GSD Story



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

Legends,

With Rememberance Sunday approaching I thought I'd post this wonderful story, with great photographs of a particular GSD during the war.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2482520/So-loyal-brave-dog-flew-Luftwaffe-awarded-animal-version-Victoria-Cross.html

Alll the best

Mark


----------



## Denise King (May 31, 2009)

What a wonderful story! Everyone who loves dogs should read it! Especially this time of year!

Denise


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Those two shared some adventures. It saddened me to read at the end that the fellow never had another dog. I hope that dog left some puppies somewhere along the way.


----------

